#     ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWR-HF-ANT-A...item35c5f31056 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SWR-Anal...item4d0af6f534     ?  ?

----------


## RA9CMG

http://www.ea4frb.eu/antenna-analyzers/sark100

----------


## Henriks.V

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWR-HF-ANT-A...item35c5f31056


 :Cool:   ,     ...   :Razz:

----------


## RU6AI

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWR-HF-ANT-A...item35c5f31056 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SWR-Anal...item4d0af6f534     ?  ?


  - SARK-100 ,  -    ?

----------


## RAMBLER

> .


  ?    -   ,    ,     -   .

----------


## UN010T

PC-Link  ,    "Val" .        . :Razz:  ,    ,    21  ,    ,     "-   ".      Excel,          .

  UN-NS,       !

----------


## UN-NS

.      .        .

----------

Monk

----------


## Monk

> ?       .


,    -3  . ,     , ,     com    .   ,  .

----------


## UN-NS

> ?       .


MIXW2     CAT - rigexpert.      4800  CAT  .   .

----------


## UN010T

> *UN7TAE*, .     . ,  " Invalid option  2"

----------


## alevV

,     MINI60     ,  160.   -330       AF-30,      .

----------


## R2AHH

, ,       .

----------


## RU3KU

> ,        SARK100.


   ,     .     ,        MINI60, SARK 100   .
   - .

----------


## R2AHB

*LISIC ATS3505B* Antenna and Cable Vector Analyzer  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LISIC-ATS3505B-Antenna-Cable-Vector-Analyzer-portable-use-windows-Android-/300921850330 
       ?

----------

R2AHB

----------


## R0SBD

> ,     MINI60     ,  160.


   shark100,  .   80     ,    ,    .     ,      ...   .  .

----------

